# Release Boats Classic 15 Factory Visit



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I also like this boat. I spoke to Wally and considerd buying his boat when he was selling it. I ended up going with something bigger that I could fish the flats and run offshore. Good luck with your decision. Before you buy make sure you sea trial it on A choppy day.


----------



## Miami101 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the feed back. I would should check out how this boat ride in the shop.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't think it will run as skinny as a gheenoe ... Dave

Looks better for choppy bay crossing ....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> *In my quest for the perfect fishing machine*


*


Flawed Premise ;D


Great post though *


----------



## Miami101 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the input...I hope to have more posting........up soon.
I have lot's of fishing photos, but from my Kayak.....so I don't think it would fit in on this site.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

VERY pretty boat! I love the lapstrake finish. A little strange that they're still hanging the poling platform over the back. The draft improves dramatically when you get the platform a bit more forward (and away from the motor). Still, very pretty. I bet it'll boogy with a 50 on the back!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice lines


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Make sure you look in the not so obvious areas for quality. Out of sight, out of mind! Really surprised at the quality of this model at a Florida Sportsman Show, looked more like a first out of the mold boat even thought they have been around for awhile. Lapstrake was nice old time look though.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

ditto, its small stuff, but just looking at the picture things like the wobbly rub rail make me wonder what other parts attention to detail is lacking. I worked for the legendary Mako marine for a few years and know what kinds of things can and do happen in the course of meeting the production schedule. Weedy is dead on, you have to open every hatch, look at every nook and cranny, resin puddles, dry laminates under hatchs and so on. The rigging quality (wires, hydraulics, plumbing, hardware and fastener installation, etc) are usually a good barometer of how the entire boat was put together. If a builder slacks on the obvious stuff, you can be fairly certain the things you can't see aren't much better. 

I agree with the guys that these are very neat looking boats, but the fit and finish needs some work though. Sorry, to rain on the parade, but the vast majority of boats are built by very low cost labor. For the most part its a very low-tech business, mold care, station by station supervision and rigorous quality control are what sets them apart. - eric


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

LOOKS TIPPY


----------



## Miami101 (Dec 29, 2007)

Great feed back guys.....
Does anyone own this model, and can provide 1st hand? I would love to hear from them, and maybe even see some photos.

The only person I've talk to was Walley...and he would not sale me his boat. He had it for sale for $8500 with a 50 HP Merc on it. Let me see if I still have his E-mail we can get his take. New you can get a nice boat for around $12,000 to $13,000 loaded....unloaded it could be any were from $8,000 on up...

I'm in love with the way it looks....old time look really get's me. I will e-mail them to ask them questions on how the boat is built....for the above questions.

Guys I also wanted to state I want to take a trip over to visit the Gheenoe shop to visit with Pugar Gheen. I think the Gheenoe is also a great fishing machine. Ask Pugar the amount of questions I have sent him. I like at all the options...........If anyone lives by the shop please take some photos....I would love to know what models are next....what proto boats they are working....

I should be able to get down there in maybe two weeks. I also want to visit the Gladesman shop.....


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> LOOKS TIPPY


Not that I would rain on his parade (Matt), but I was with a forum member at the show when i was looking at it. He said the same thing about the look of the boat. However, being in the business (with a well known builder (past tense :'(), I spotted things that you normally wouldn't let leave the shop floor for a "off the street sale", let alone a "Show Boat". It concerned me that the items I saw where so visable with no reguard to them at all. I do not know how they handle in the wet stuff, so I will not comment on that, Please look the boat over VERY CAREFULLY, prior to signing on the dotted line. There are alot of boats out there right now, it is a buyers market! Just my $.02.
Weedy


----------



## Miami101 (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff.....
That is what we are here for good information. I guess next time I have to take a closer look.
I was taken by the design of the boat, size, reviews, and cost.....

Also the shop is located by Flamingo.....so I can keep adding things to it...I know IT/Tech.....but not boats....I have been learning from you guys.....


Perhaps the builder might take some time to answer some these concerns.
Please share these items with us Weedy.....


I have another boat to check out before I pick one...., and as you can see it is a good amount of money for me.....I going over to check out Gheenoe LT25 model in a few weeks...I hear mix reviews from members.......

The only thing I'm sure of at this point is I want to go fishing, and not be at work.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Miami101,

I can understand about the work/fishing issue, I've been on the phone all morning talking to people about a fishing tourney for this weekend! I WANT TO GO FISHING ALSO!!!! 
Anyway, so of the items that I saw were: When you walked up to the boat on the trailer and you see foam hanging down under the rear deck, it looked very "tacky" for lack of better terms. It would be more astetic (sp) to shave it down while the deck was upside down. Besides, if you used the underside for storage, it would block stuff from going under in some spots. Also, the rubrail had screws coming thru under the gunnels that were anyweres from 1/4" to over 1" sticking thru the hull. It almost looked like they grabbed what ever they could you mount the rubrail! I understand the purpose, but it showed lack of attention to detail. Up front under the forward deck, I'm not sure what was used for the support (the big round pipe looking thing) had alot of stuff all over it. It wasn't cleaned properly, again tacky (attention to detail). I just can't see why a company with this name would allow stuff like this to slip thru for a show boat. This is not to be taken as a flaming of the boat, I have NO experience with this boat on the water. It might run dryer, float shallower than anything else on the water. But, I just think if you scrimp on the obvious, what is going on were you can't see it. There were some other items, but just can't recall them off the top of my head. Besides, I am a loyal gheenoe fan and am waiting to get an LT25 myself, I have see them in all kinds of weather and loaded WAY over their capacities and they still ran like a champ. Hope this helps. 


PS. I still think the Release boat is COOL looking with the old style design hull.


----------



## Miami101 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the feed back:
I also agree the Gheenoe LT25 does look nice:


----------



## Miami101 (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's the lowdown: :-?

I talked to John the bulder about weedy remarks....He stated he recalls weedy & friend from the boat show. 

The boat weedy was looking at was taken at a last min request. John had been working all night to be able to make it to the show as per last min request from Walley....as you know small compies can use any business..... The request came from Walley who own a Release Classic 15 and loves this boat so much he had to bring them to the show. I let this speak for itself>>>>>>>>>>>>

From my point of view this say's alot about the product, and I hope this help other people see the light. ALso the bang for your buck.

I was also able to meet two other owners who state this is the best buy on the market. Mike Perez "The classic 15 poles great, rides like a dream...

For now like I stated I would like to visit the Gheenoe factory, and maybe Gladesman factory.....to compare.....

Miami101


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Buy the boat. I'm sure you will be happy. I love Gheenoes but if I was spending about the same money the Release Classic would be sitting in my garage.


----------

